# Squawk Box Giveaway Semi-Finalists!!!!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The following are semi-finalists for the free giveaway located here:

viewtopic.php?f=27&t=89891

The NASDAQ closing on Thursday, April 14th will decide the winner. If your number matches the closing penny value, you win!

Good luck everyone and thanks again for the generous giveaway Mat/Northern Skies Outifitters/Squawk Box!

0 - wurgs
1 - SnowSlammer
2 - Nasty Nate
3 - bratlabs
4 - Springer
5 - T.Mayer
6 - Bull Sprig
7 - jesseshunting200
8 - teamshakeandbake
9 - Click9


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks chris!!


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

there must be some kind of a mistake my names not on the list


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

what time today does the nasdaq close?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nasdaq Close:

2760.22

Congrats Nasty Nate! Send me a PM with your name/mailing address so we can get that right out to you.

Thanks again Squawk Box!


----------



## Nasty Nate (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome cant believe i won 
thanks Chris and Northern Skies Outfitters!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Your gonna give that to your best buddy that got you into goose hunting, right Nate???? hah


----------

